# Happy New Year



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

Just want to wish you all a

HAPPY NEW YEAR

Have a wonderful evening and may all our dreams come true in 2009.

Love Queenie xx


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)




----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

to you all as queenie said may all your dreams come true


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Happy New Year everyone,  hope you all have a good night and everyone has luck in 2009.

Tried downloading one of those lovely pics that you ebonie and popsi have put on here but not working, im useless its on my desktop instead!!


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

jule

i bet it looks very pretty on your desktop thou xx


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Oh yes it does thank you, it was the one with the penguins, my DH favourite animal!

How are you?


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

i love penguins too they are sooo cute

i am good thanks, looking forward to the new year  

hope you have a lovely evening tonight, i am supposed to be working now on here but chatting is so much more fun lol


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Jule did u copy  the second code in glittergraphics not the first one  

Hope you both have a great night im just going to dry my hair cause im supposed to be out in a hours time   happy new year to u all


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonder if this has worked,hope so!!!


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks ebonie done it, im getting better at this!!


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorry I haven't been on here in a while!! but HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone. I hope we all get the news we want in 2009 and that our dreams come true. Have a great evening everyone. Catch up soon


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

happy new year all

hope its a good one for everyone

ive been working all day and im ill , man flu of all things


----------



## ANDI68 (Aug 17, 2007)

​


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

2009 bring in on


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Happy new year all.

May 2009 bring all our dreams come true xx


----------



## Taffy Girl (Feb 8, 2008)

Happy New Year to you all - hope 2009 brings all you hope for   

x x x


----------

